# Thermogenic timing?



## npb219 (Apr 2, 2016)

I bought a new thermo to help lose some fat and I'm wondering what time to take. I wake up at 430 and lift at 5 before school. I take c4 before I lift and protein and vitamins after. I eat lunch ~4 hrs after I drink the shake. Would taking the thermo be better once I wake up with c4 or a little after the protein, b4 lunch?


----------

